
How a dedicated IP address and SSL certificate affects your search engine rankings - ergot
https://searchenginewatch.com/2016/07/13/how-a-dedicated-ip-address-and-ssl-certificate-affects-your-search-engine-rankings/
======
profmonocle
Tons of problems with this article.

> The truth is, a dedicated IP address from your hosting company would not
> boost your SEO but increase website loading speed

A dedicated IP does not make your web site faster. I think the author is
confusing dedicated servers/VPS with dedicated IPs. (Possibly because private
servers typically have their own IP.) Plenty of companies offer dedicated IP
addresses on shared hosting plans, which doesn't affect performance at all.

If they're suggesting getting a VPS instead of using shared hosting then I
fully agree, but that's not made clear.

> Having your own private SSL certificate

SNI solved this. Very old browsers don't support it - the Android 2.x browser
and any version of IE on XP are big ones - but many web developers have
stopped supporting them for other reasons by now anyway.

> Enhanced performance and security: for websites attracting huge web traffic,
> a dedicated IP address would be the best bet, as a shared hosting IP address
> would be used by thousands of other websites

Again, confusing dedicated servers with dedicated IPs.

> However to use an SSL certificate on your website you need a dedicated or
> static IP address.

The "dedicated or static IP address" bit is odd because those aren't the same
thing. A dedicated IP means you're the only one using it, a static IP means it
never changes. One doesn't necessarily imply the other.

> As a business, you don’t want anyone cloning your website to gain personal
> information but with a proper SSL Certificate, it would be hard for anyone
> to clone your website.

I can only guess why the author thinks HTTPS makes a site hard to clone.
Clearly it doesn't make doing File -> Save As any harder, so I guess it's
because the impostor wouldn't be able to get an SSL cert? Lots of of phishing
sites use HTTPS these days because it's so easy to do.

Maybe they're referencing MITM attacks, but that's not really how most
phishing attacks are done.

> The Internet consist of several computers

Indeed.

------
bigjimmyk3
I don't think the author has heard of SNI.

------
hbcondo714
I wish the author would go into more detail about SSL. Our Director of
Marketing had us purchase an EV SSL cert as she claimed that helps with SEO
more.

~~~
profmonocle
AFAIK, Google hasn't said that EV certs are treated more favorably than non-
EV. They were very public when they announced that HTTPS would be used as a
ranking signal, so I'm not sure why they would keep it a secret if they gave
special treatment to EV certs.

